# 200KW 3 phase Contoller with Regen.



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bjfreeman said:


> Max DC 750 VC input
> Canbus to control output and regen data.
> 
> does such exist


Sure, industrial VFDs go this high and higher in power. The 460 V class drives typically have 800 VDC maximum link. Most can be powered directly thru the DC link. Some mods necessary such as DC contactors and fans.

Not a lot out there for EV ready except maybe Siemens. Or see if Balqon could sell you one of their drives.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

major said:


> Sure, industrial VFDs go this high and higher in power. The 460 V class drives typically have 800 VDC maximum link. Most can be powered directly thru the DC link. Some mods necessary such as DC contactors and fans.
> 
> Not a lot out there for EV ready except maybe Siemens. Or see if Balqon could sell you one of their drives.


thanks ./


----------

